# Dog lays down with a big thump and a groan, streches back after getting up again.



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

You're under 40, aren't you?

I'm kinda kidding, but that's what we older types do...we groan. We stretch. We have a glass of wine, okay, well I'm guessing your dog isn't doing that, but you understand what I'm saying.

Maybe back to the vet for some arthritis meds?


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Actually....
Rem is 9 months and Red is 2 and they flop down and grunt and then they LOVE a good stretch when they get up! Like a cat then like a play bow.  hehe.... Seems like a golden to me. But I'm no expert, and I am so glad you're so perceptive and caring!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tmv82 (May 31, 2014)

Hi and thanks for the input yes dogs do that I'm sure but Bailey does it constantly up to the point it's really catching my attention, he seems to have sore spot somewhere but I thought muscle tightness/ soreness would pass? He's been doing this for a while now so I wondered if there could be something else causing this. Vet trip is coming up soon but I feel I might change the vet, I'm a bit unsure about this one. 

Glad to hear my boy is not only one although I feel he is sore and it bugs him. I might see if a dog masseuse could help. Thanks!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

My question, is your dog overweight? Some dogs will do this more when they are overweight and of course getting older, just like us humans.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Honestly, I'd take him to another vet for a second opinion. I don't like any growth that gets bigger, but even if that's not the source of the discomfort, something else is. He might have a bit of arthritis in his spine or something. And a little pain medication might help him a lot.


----------

